# [SOLVED] System freezing continuously while running Chrome.



## Gdn8Melbourne

Ubuntu 12.04.4 64bit. 4Gb memory.

Kernel version 3.11

System is freezing continuously while running Google chrome. Nothing works at the freezing time, I had to force restart every time.


----------



## hal8000

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*

Open a terminal and strt chrome from the terminal with command:

chrome

On my system linux mint command is :

chromium-browser


You can check using tab-completion, just press chr (and press tab) this will show all commands and packages that strt with "chr" and their full names so you would type either chrome or chromium browser.

After starting at the terminal if chrome locks up it may show some useful output as to what the problem is.


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*

If it's the official google chrome version installed via the .deb the terminal command is:

google-chrome

Or if it's the original chromium then as Hal says above

Never had a problem with google chrome though on mint or open suse. The only program I know that crashes my machine the odd time is Spotify, but that's because they don't have a stable version available in Linux.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*



hal8000 said:


> Open a terminal and strt chrome from the terminal with command:
> 
> chrome
> 
> On my system linux mint command is :
> 
> chromium-browser
> 
> 
> You can check using tab-completion, just press chr (and press tab) this will show all commands and packages that strt with "chr" and their full names so you would type either chrome or chromium browser.
> 
> After starting at the terminal if chrome locks up it may show some useful output as to what the problem is.





SteveThePirate said:


> If it's the official google chrome version installed via the .deb the terminal command is:
> 
> google-chrome
> 
> Or if it's the original chromium then as Hal says above
> 
> Never had a problem with google chrome though on mint or open suse. The only program I know that crashes my machine the odd time is Spotify, but that's because they don't have a stable version available in Linux.





Code:


google-chrome
[3796:3796:0525/021721:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(218)] GTK theme error: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
[3796:3796:0525/021721:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(218)] GTK theme error: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
[3796:3796:0525/021721:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(218)] GTK theme error: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
[3796:3796:0525/021721:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(218)] GTK theme error: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment.
Created new window in existing browser session.

Having this problem since the very day I installed 64bit system. But only Google Chrome is freezing entire system. If it's not running then I can do any work and nothing will crash. But Chrome is freezing without any warning. It freezes the entire system - only the pointer moves. Nothing else.
I'm afraid to handle even more than 3 tabs, or it will hang again.


[plus some additional problem. It must be some update-gone-wrong. For two days my lock screen is not using the keyboard  So can't unlock after suspending. I have to click "switch user" and enter from the login screen.]


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*

Any solution guys? It's becoming a real pain! Everyday it's freezing like 4-6 times! And all these while using google Chrome!

I had no problem when I had 32bit system. I'm seeing this since the day i installed 64bit. Chrome is freezing the entire system, no other apps.

My hardware has no problem it seems. I made the system busy by opening lots of heavy apps, and moving the files here to there. That caused the RAM and CPU both busy, but then the Chrome didn't freeze. It can freeze when I'm doing nothing, completely at its will.

I don't want to go back at 32bit again. Please help.


----------



## hal8000

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*

Possibly this will be fixed when a new version of chrome browser is out, for now you may have to use firefox.

I think I would be inclined to ask on the Ubuntu forum, but if youthink youve found a bug
then fill out launchppad:


https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu

There is a lready a bug report here:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1257462

So you could try disabling chrome extensions and see if it helps


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*

Have you considered chromium form the software center? its actual Chrome built for Linux. or Firefox that comes with it?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*

I was reading Ubuntu Forums and Google product forums and launchpad etc... And I found out it's a very common problem but affects not everyone. The chance of this is pretty high in 64bit! And some people said the problem was solved for them after disabling hardware acceleration in chrome. But disabling hardware acceleration makes it same like firefox - slow.I
I have no GPU.
And I also read a post in Launchpad - ti says if the mouse pointer can be moved - the freeze is related to graphics only...
When my system freezes, I can only move the mouse pointer.
Any idea or suggestion?


I did not have this problem when I was using 32bit PAE. but I don't want to go back there. 64 bit is faster in graphics applications and transferring files (it seems)


----------



## hal8000

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*

What plugins and extensions have you enabled in chrome?

It could be a plugin or extension causing this to happen.
You could try disabling all and see if chrome then freezes, the re-enabling one by one
until you narrow down the problem.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*

I have these plugins enabled - 
Adblock+
Avast
Webutation
Google Input tools - That's all.

I disabled 'Hardware Acceleration' yesterday, and since then it didn't freeze yet.

What does hardware acceleration do? I mean it is still running fast. Though I didn't try to test online games - maybe that will be slower without hardware accelration?


----------



## joeten

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*

I found this and others like it which blame linux drivers Google Won't Enable Chrome Video Acceleration Because of Linux GPU Bugs - Slashdot


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: System freezing continuously while running Chrome.*

For anyone searching for the same problem - disabling hardware acceleration solves freezing. And it's 64bit specific problem. In 32bit, it works fine.


----------



## Pillowfight

Have run into this same problem--yes, two years later. Any tips on how to disable that feature when it pretty much freezes the minute I open it?


----------



## joeten

This should work How to Turn Off Hardware Acceleration in Google Chrome - Solve Your Tech


----------



## Pillowfight

The problem is that part "it pretty much freezes the minute I open it." No dice. Is 32-bit the only choice, then?


----------



## joeten

Only way to find out is try.


----------



## Pillowfight

Trying is pretty hard now 

Google killing Chrome for 32-bit Linux

Update: Mirror source found: Index of /google-chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable


----------



## hrsetrdr

joeten said:


> This should work How to Turn Off Hardware Acceleration in Google Chrome - Solve Your Tech


Solved!


----------



## wolfen1086

I cant use chrome on Vista anymore because it keeps giving me this nice little box telling me they no longer support vista so I use SWWare Iron V 49.0.2600.0
Might wannan se if they make a version for Linux


----------

